# Insanity Workout - Advice!!!!



## Hollyx (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello,

I'm Type 1, on carb counting regime and have started doing the Insanity workout this week (started Monday).

I Have since been experiencing bad lows during the night - 
Woke up tues - 2.8 - rest of the day was good
Weds morning at 00:25 - 1.7 -woke up on 5 then rest of day was good
Thurs morning at 2am - 1.4 - but today when I woke up at my normal time i had risen to 17, had 3u then on my way into work went back down to 1.7.

I'm on 1 unit for every 10g of carbs and I don't eat a lot of carb food in general. 1 unit takes me down 3 points of mmol.

I do exercise - 4x a week at the gym when I can and a mix of cardio and weight training and know how to control this - I know how it reacts differently on my body and I don't need a pre/mid snack when exercising etc but this is the first time I've done HIIT so not sure how to play this but I'm fed up of going low and I don't want to stop this plan.
All of the advice I have spotted online is the same generic - test often, pre snack etc 

Has anyone else done Insanity? Any advice or anyone who has suffered the same from this type of exercise?

Holly x


----------



## trophywench (Jun 26, 2014)

Have you tried a different basal pattern?  or a different carb ratio?


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 26, 2014)

I have no advice i can give you. All i know is that the Insanity workout is extreme, very successful and i'm not sure how someone on insulin can do it. It's very high intensity so please be careful.

It might be worth speaking to your gp. Getting advice there.


----------



## Hollyx (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi,

It's all fine now thank you. It was just those couple of days but have since been fine, have hard my insulting carb ratio so thank you for advice.

I know it's high intensity but someone on insulin can do it


----------



## Hollyx (Jul 7, 2014)

Oops presses send early!

Halving my dose has sorted it out and my readings are steady now.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Holly, good to hear you have cracked it, well done!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2014)

ACH - that  darned predictive test !


----------

